# WEA South Australia - Investment/Trading courses



## gordon2007 (15 November 2007)

Has anyone ever taken any of the wea courses in adelaide? There is currently a course being offered TRADING SPECULATIVE RESOURCE STOCKS

"Speculative resource stocks have high volatility, and their share price moves quickly in response to good and bad news. These stocks follow a particular life cycle which offers a range of trading opportunities. A trading model based on the company exploration and production life cycle is discussed, and examples are given. Pre-requisite: Technical Analysis for the Stock Market. Includes comprehensive notes. "

I'm thinking that with my current reading of Victor Rudenno's book should be really informing.


----------



## marineboy (15 November 2007)

*Re: www.wea-sa.com.au*

Yes my mate and I attended this course and to be truthful with you we did not get anything out of it. That's not to say that you and others might not find it interesting.

If you are new to trading it will start you in the right direction but for anyone who has been trading for a while your knowledge base would already have taken you past what is discussed in the course.

One of the outcomes of the course is to identify resource stocks heading towards results or production and take a position in the oppies for leverage and wait for the price to rise. Not really rocket science. Recent copies of magazines relating to the resource sector are also handed around for participants to peruse. You don't get to keep them but you are given a handout to take away.

The course price is reasonable for the content but don't expect to receive a holy grail to identify targets. It's just a very basic overview to get you started.

At least the cost of the course was tax deductible.

Cheers

Marineboy


----------

